# Burping



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

(Mods please move if there is a more appropriate forum)

The risk of bloat is terrifying to me so I have taken some comfort in the fact that Wolf, adult male GSD, burps after every meal. He is always fed in 2 or 3 "courses" and he sometimes burps between courses and sometimes burps after the entire meal. 

My first question: does your GSD burp?

My second question: is burping healthy?

thanks,
Mary Jane


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG yes Brady burps all the time!!!!
Sometimes its right in my face which is gross but I have to laugh
My Lab sounds like a human.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

My Duke burps too but not all the time but I think its funny LOL.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcOMG yes Brady burps all the time!!!!
> Sometimes its right in my face which is gross but I have to laugh
> My Lab sounds like a human.


I shouldn't say all the time its usually after he has eaten


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what do you serve in the 2 or 3 courses??? why in courses????


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry-it's not soup, main course, dessert.


We just divide his regular meal-kibble and a little canned food- into three portions. It slows down his eating just a bit-and also provides some easy training opportunities.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Sierra not so much, but boy, Tamsen always did. Would walk up
to you after dinner and right in you face: BURRRRP. 

One time she did it at the vet's and I said "Excuse you" or 
something and the vet said "Oh we want to hear that" and we
were chuckling... so I'd say yes, it's a very healthy thing!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My last dog was trained to bring me his metal bowl after a meal. Thus his digestive tract would go from horizontal to a 45 degree angle as he sat, metal bowl in mouth-- and BURRRRRPP.. the metal bowl vibrating with the sound, making his ears wiggle.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

14 yr (non GSD) Clover has always burped, whenever there is company over she burps while being petted, or begging to be petted! Onyx has burped some lately, I laughed at her when she did it the other day, and I think she was shocked at what she did. Kacie-haven't heard her yet...


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Roxie BELCHES like a STATE TROOPER- 
The 2 boys ~>slight brp<~ 
She though oh my Gosh - She'd make a pirate proud!!!!!!!!









She's SUCH a lady!!!!!!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Link burps too. Not after every meal but sometimes and sometimes after drinking water. In my opinion I would say it is better to burp than to hold that gas in your body.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh thank goodness for this post. I was doing a search on burping before starting a new thread.

My GSD burps, usually after each meal. Sometimes she would sit staring at me, and all of a sudden, would let one out. The flaps on either side of of her mouth would flutter too. So charming. 

So let me get this straight ... burping lessens the chances of bloat, right?

Anyway, here is a good link that lists symptoms and causes of bloat for those who might not be too familiar with the details. 

Call it a courtesy PSA, if you will. ;o)

http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Both Kahn and Bella burp within 5 minutes after they eat. Its so funny. Its totally normal.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: The Stig The flaps on either side of of her mouth would flutter too. So charming.


LOL This is just like my Lily!










Lily burps after meals and usually while she is trying to wipe her mouth off on me! But I just love the lip flapping


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> My dogs have all come to me after eating so I can burp them! LOL</span>


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

Delilah is very unladylike and burps at least a couple of times every day. Sometimes it is after she eats and sometimes it's just because.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Well I read this thread and a lot of dogs burp but no one said if this a good thing or not? I am assuming it is....Jake burps after every meal and after he drinks a lot of water. Is this good or bad?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I posted the same question when Stosh was a puppy and it turns out to be pretty common as you can see.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

mine only burped once after some swimming....too much lake water i guess


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

When Bo plays in his wading pool, he must swallow a lot of water, because he almost always burps.


----------

